# Lisbon to Algarve Tolls



## jorge123 (May 12, 2015)

How much are the Tolls from Lisbon to Algarve ?
Do they still have manned booths to pay the Tolls?

Thank you.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

jorge123 said:


> How much are the Tolls from Lisbon to Algarve ?
> Do they still have manned booths to pay the Tolls?
> 
> You need to be more specific on your route. Portugal uses overhead Auto Tolls on some roads and manned/unmanned booths on some roads.
> ...


ViaMichelin: Michelin route planner and maps, restaurants, traffic news and hotel booking


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Tolls also vary dependent on vehicle. 

For example, a Fiat 500 is cheaper than a bigger vehicle or one that has higher emissions etc.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I echo that. We have a VW Sharan 7 seater which is classed as Class 2 so we pay more than the standard saloon car.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Shurley, the classes of vehicles for autotolls are only to do with the height and number of axles, unless it has changed from my HGV days. Has this emissions part of Autotoll stated recently?


----------



## TheStephenSmith (Jul 7, 2015)

The cost is about 20 euros, for one way depending on where you enter and leave the motorway for a standard car.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Shurley, the classes of vehicles for autotolls are only to do with the height and number of axles, unless it has changed from my HGV days. Has this emissions part of Autotoll stated recently?



Not so BM,I drive a Grand Cherokee,only 2 axles,but classed as class 2 vehicle.




David


----------

